# How many times you ride your horse week?



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I try my best to ride at least 4 times a week, preferably 5 or 6. It depends whether I can get away from schoolwork (grade 11...ugh) and extra maths. :smile:


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

I ride about an hour 5 times a week. This seems to keep her happy and properly exercised. Makes for a nice evening relaxation for me too!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Well, I try my best to ride at least 4 times a week, preferably 5 or 6. It depends whether I can get away from schoolwork (grade 11...ugh) and extra maths. :smile:


I totally understand with school. I start school back up in a week, also 11th grade and a new school that focas on careers. So when school starts back up I then will just see how it goes


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I ride on average 6 days a week for 1-2hrs.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

HeroMyOttb said:


> I totally understand with school. I start school back up in a week, also 11th grade and a new school that focas on careers. So when school starts back up I then will just see how it goes


Poor you...school takes up a huge part of our days, including the work we have to do at home plus the studying, but I have promised myself I will push myself to keep up with riding as much as I can. :grin:

Also, excluding this years interschools competitions, I only have one more year to ride for school colours, so I'm training hard for next year with Night Heat (I am currently working again from the bottom upwards with her and by January next year I need to have her jumping at least 80cm :shock: )


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

It does take a lot of time and now my parents need me to get a job to help support my horse. I was going to get a job after school and then go to with my horse, but that is just not going to work with horse, school, homework, job.. So i talked to my parents and a weekend job might be the best then pick up extra hours during the summer.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's really hectic... :sad: I hope things work out alright for you. :smile:


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

On average probably about 3-4 times a week and rides can last anywhere from about 30 minutes to 8 hours if we find some good trails.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I get to ride one or two times a week if I'm lucky. I have a full time job working 9 to 6 five days a week, a Sunday job, and I'm a full time college student.


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

Right now one or two times a week if I am lucky, this is a really busy time of year at work and working in this heat is leaving me exhausted. I am currently sucking up some AC and don't feel like leaving my chair. But shortly I will go groom and possibly go for a ride if I feel up to it.

In another month or so I should be able to get back to riding daily.


----------



## gratifite (Jul 8, 2010)

During the summer months - mid-May through mid-Aug, I ride 5-7 times per week. I typically get in about 2 hours. During the school year (I'm a teacher), I'm lucky to get 1-2 rides in per week...and the colder it gets, the less I ride. Yes, I confess, I'm a fair-weather rider...I HATE the cold


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I ride about 5 days a week. 

I do alot of hacking primarily. We have about 80 acres of pasture to ride in, full of hills and great terrain to condition on.

I have a lesson once a week, where we do dressage and jumping and I spend about 1 day out of that week doing just dressage.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

In the summer i ride 6 days a week for 45 mins to an hour of hard, solid work. But when school starts i get to ride 3-5 days a week. Sometimes only twice a week. In the winter sometimes i can go a week without riding! Stupid Michigan...


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

During the summer I ride about 5-7 days a week and am out there all day (10+ hrs sometimes usually at least 7 or 8) . During the school year, I ride 4-5 times a week but I'm only able to be there about 2 hours. Which isn't as good but at least I still get to see my pony  that's the important part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I always ride six times a week. He gets a day off but otherwise all my time and money goes into the horse so the horse gets to be my off-work entertainment of choice :lol: I can't afford anything else to do anyway after him :wink: :wink:

I used to go on trail rides with a friend at our old barn which would be 2 or 2 1/2 hours but we're still working on our courage to go out on the new (less wide and open) trails alone at the new barn. 

Our rides are usually about an hour every day in the arena. He gets a good sweat after and our trainer thinks it's just about right for now.

I'm really lucky that I can go out there every day, we both need the consistency to back up our lessons!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

In the summer, I try to get out 4 or 5 times a week. My parents aren't keen on getting me out there...
I'm sort of at their mercy. In the winter, it's entirely dependent on the weather. Usually it's more like 3 times a week in winter. And then it's even worse trying to get them out to be there.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I ride 1-2 times a week, I will ride more soon though. I am slowly getting Sonya back into shape after she had time off while she was with her baby. I also ride english, and Sonya is trained english, but I only have a western saddle at the moment, so I can't ride the way I want to... Getting one as soon as I have the money tho!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I try to ride 5-6 times a week even if its just for a few minutes. One of my favorite things to do is hop on Berdi bareback and go for a nice trail ride through the trees or trot her bareback. She loves it too! I work 3-4 days a week though so sometimes our rides are not as long as I would like!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I ride 5-6 times a week. 40mins-1hr long each. Depending on how hard we are working though depends on how long I ride him for.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I ride 5-6 days a week. Normally for about 30mins-2hrs depending on what we are doing. If its a trail ride, we go longer, and if its ring work we go no longer than 45mins a ride.


----------



## lopez (Jul 9, 2010)

I get out to ride twice a week if I'm lucky. I live with my mum and she words full time so that's all we can manage. I go out and feed him during the week if I can though.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm. It depends on my horse, and the weather. I don't ride in the rain anymore, bad experience.
But if he's all happy, I'll ride him probably 9 times a week? A few mornings, then every afternoon. And depends on what he's like. Sometimes he gets moody, so I'll just take him for a short ride, or no ride at all. But when he wants to go for a ride, we sometimes ride up to 5 hours. Night rides are awesome.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

My riding depends largely on the weather and my work schedule. I work full time shift work, so I can ride most days either before or after work depending on the shift, unfortunately it is winter at the moment and quite a wet one (we've been in drought for 10 years and finally have a wet year) so only manage between 1 and 3 times a week as I don't ride when it is wet or windy (no indoor arena). In spring/summer/autumn I try to ride 5 times a week in the early morning or late evening when it isn't too hot (it can get up to 45 C here).


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

We trail ride 5 to 6 times a week 4 to 5 miles right now.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I ride about 5 times a week on average. Sometimes more sometimes less. Right now it's been less becuase I hurt my leg, but I just got done riding and my hip is feeling great at the walk and canter and kinda hurts at the trot. I do sometimes go for night rides when we have a full moon and a clear sky it's like daylight. It's awesome.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

3 usually, 4 if i'm lucky


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I ride 5 times a week or more,..I try to let her have a day off


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Not at all right now due to pregnancy but when I am not pregnant Cougar is ridden 4-6 days a week. I would take him out for a trail ride twice a week for 1-2 hours then do the rest in the ring for nearly an hour. The pony would do something similar 3 days a week.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> I ride about 5 times a week on average. Sometimes more sometimes less. Right now it's been less becuase I hurt my leg, but I just got done riding and my hip is feeling great at the walk and canter and kinda hurts at the trot. I do sometimes go for night rides when we have a full moon and a clear sky it's like daylight. It's awesome.



That's what I do too! With full moons, it's amazing. Out in the open, bush, with no street lights. You can -read- in the light.
Though on the nights when there's only a tiny bitta moon, or it's cloudy, I take one of those lights that you put on caps, but I thread it though a D ring on the saddle, and just turn it on if I need to.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually ride gypsy 5-6 days a week. Some days I will ride her twice. One day is usually jumping and I also try to get out on the trail as much as possible although the bugs have been killer lately
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I have just started riding everyday (according to the weather of course). 4 days is just in the riding ring, but the other 3 are spent out on the trails. I've been riding Rookie fully tacked for usually between 1 and 2 hours. Rosie, I'm taking it much easier on because of the swelling in her ankles. At one time, she was a show horse and they cut the tendons "for more motion in the ring". Vet just told me yesterday that she's going to always have the swollen look, but if I ride her on pretty even ground that she'll be fine. I've been riding her for 30 - 45 mins bareback. Her saddle is right around 30 lbs, so I figure if I leave that off it'll just be that much less weight she has to carry. Plus the fact that it makes it easier for me to feel if she starts walking akwardly *spelling*. She seems to be doing fine with it, and with the supplements that I'm giving her now, the swelling seems to be going down a little bit.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Benny said:


> That's what I do too! With full moons, it's amazing. Out in the open, bush, with no street lights. You can -read- in the light.
> Though on the nights when there's only a tiny bitta moon, or it's cloudy, I take one of those lights that you put on caps, but I thread it though a D ring on the saddle, and just turn it on if I need to.


 
Haven't ever thought of that. I love that on full moon nights I can look out my bedroom window and see my mare grazing. It's so beautiful.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride every horse five days a week but on differant schedules. For example, if I ride Jester Monday through Friday, I ride Annie Saturday through Thursday. They all get a weekend off but this way I always have something to ride and something to do. This is only during the summer, though. During the winter it's completely random. I try to ride everyone five days a week but between school, debate practice, and my job I don't have near as much time as I should. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Since I got my mare back I ride 4 times a week. How long depends on if I have worked that day or if my husband is home with the boys. If either of those usually only 30 min. Otherwise 45-1hr. My poor gelding gets ridden once a week by a friend.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I Have two horses and i ride them every day of the week as they compete alot and they usually have 3days off a month each!!
they both get 3days flatwork and pessoa and 2days comepting and 1day a week of jumping for 30/45mins each every day apart from competitions!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I try to ride no less than 3-4 days a week...and usually it's no less than 2-3 hours...like the OP horse, my mare seems to do better that way. Although she's not entirely "nuts" if I only make it 2 days a week either. Ideally I would like to make it 5 days a week, though.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

In the summer, when all I have is my weekend job, I ride Tanner and Magic at least 2-3 days/week, Dio gets ridden minimum once (Really it should be more, but what he's working on needs to be done in the arena, which means I have to haul him. And he really doesn't like hauling.) but sometimes we do random sessions of ground work. Bandit and Dante get worked as often as is possible... Dante more so. Bandit needs a new harness (I'm lucky that he's patient, because his current harness just barely fits him -- not hurting him, but still too small, dimension wise) and, again, really is at the stage where I need to work him in the arena (I don't want him running off with the cart at the house here, because there's all sorts of trouble he could get into), and to haul him and the cart I need to either take a second truck or be hauling *only* him and the cart.


----------



## lilly2285 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Hi all*

HI everyone,



This is Lilly Michelle and i am happy to visit again this forum. I ride 3days in week for 2hours. I am interested in horse riding. I hope all are doing well. Thank you.

_______________________________________________________

Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  seo pecialist


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I ride 6-7 days a week since we're training hard for some shows we have coming up and I lunge twice a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I ride, train or hangout with my horse for 30-90 minutes every day. On the days we do ride, it depends on how emotional he gets or not.... if I am being clear with my cues and he does what I ask, then we may only be under saddle for 15 minutes. Next summer, I am going to ride twice daily so he does not get emotional when I take him to shows with multiple classes.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

at least six days a week if possible (it usually is) and for at least half an hour every day. 

But I go to the barn twice a day. I feed them myself!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

In the spring and summer I was on a partial lease, so I got access to the horse 3 days/week, and rode pretty much all of those, except a few business trips that made me miss a day here and there.

Now I have my own boy, and he hasn't been worked this hard in the past, and he's also still a youngster so is learning a LOT on our rides. 
So my plan is to really work/train him about 4 days/week, give him 2 days of light trail rides (he LOVES the deer out there), and give him 1 day of just grooming and maybe a little ground work. Probably alternating the working/training every other day, and then filling in the lighter stuff in between.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I ride Romeo atleast 3 times a week (Weather permiting) just depending on what we are doing. If it is a lesson it can go from 1 hour to 2 hours of riding, but if I am riding by myself he is normally ridden for about 45 mins to an hour. Unless he is being so good, then he gets done early.
My little sister (Kodeeluver) is the same way, she normally tries to ride everyday though since the pony needs to lose weight and gain muscle.


----------



## johnmethew (Sep 3, 2010)

*hi*

I really like the horse riding. I take riding 5 times in a week.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a sophomore and I live on campus so I only get out to ride 2 or 3 times a week. During the summer and breaks I go to the barn every day.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I might hop on Victor once every four or five weeks. 
I used to ride more when we were at the boarding stable, but now I spend most of my time doing chores and just hanging out with the horses. I'm so out of shape it's not even funny. :lol:


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

usually like 3-4 days for about 45 mins maybe less.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

4 times a week, between 30-60 minutes each time.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't been ridding as much lately. There's a few bush fires, and it makes it really smokey outside. And if gives me a sore throat.
It makes me sad when the horse is standing at the gate waiting for you. xD


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Normally I ride 4 - 5 times a week for 45 mins to 1 1/2 hours. 
This summer has not been "normal". Both horses have been "pasture ponies" due to circumstances beyond my control.

However, I am now able to ride, and will begin 3 times a week for 30 to 45 mins each time per horse. 

Am at the mercy of the weather (no indoor) and have decided I don't like wet saddles. But, I do have rain gear and synthetic saddles if needed, so if it's not a down pour, can still ride.

You guys have been so inspiring to me to get back to my old schedule and push myself. I ride alone and sometimes it's easy to just give in to an excuse and not ride. Thanks for making me feel that even though I'm alone, I 'm really not. :wink:


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

It varies, for a while there i didn't ride at all, for almost a year i didn't even get on a horse. Now my horse is back in work i've been building him up, i used to ride him 1 day a week for no more than an hour but have increased that to two and i try and work him (lunge or free jump) 4- 5 times a week for no more than 30 minutes. 

He has hip issues so long rides at anything other than a walk or light trot are pretty much out of the question right now, but back in the day we'd spend all day on the trail and i'm hoping once he gets stronger (and less ****y about being worked) we can do that again.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I used to ride a lot... I was diagnosed with heart problems and have limited lifting so ride much less this year...only every couple of weeks


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Walkamile said:


> You guys have been so inspiring to me to get back to my old schedule and push myself. I ride alone and sometimes it's easy to just give in to an excuse and not ride. Thanks for making me feel that even though I'm alone, I 'm really not. :wink:


I hear ya on that! Riding alone can be awesome sometimes, but most of the time I just want a buddy to chat with and race :]. Glad to know I'm not the only one that makes excuses to not ride sometimes.


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

Now that classes have started up for me, I have a bf, I go to most of his home games & practices I ride twice a week, sometimes three times a week. 
Once Fri afternoon, Sat morning, & Sun morning. 
I only ride Khanner becuase I likes him, I work with Pepper for a hour on the weekends, & Fairy has become a pasture pet (I need to start working her again, BAD Red, BAD!)

I wish I had more time but well... life sucks.


----------



## brian (Sep 13, 2010)

be and my cousin go roping 2 nights a week but my 4 year old daugther has to sit on an lead on all 10 horses everday when we go to the barn to feed


----------

